# How to make a skeletal Rib Cage



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

O.K. this started as a flying skeleton ghost ( BLADE ) but thought of this as a Tutorial for a cheap with a little time cage any body could do with 
newspaper chicken wire and masking tape....










Crumple half a page then roll for a firm thin rib I would have to guess you need 17-20 rolls









Tape the ribs from unrolling then form the chicken wire cage into a roll and shape the front of the rib cage like this









continue shaping how ever you can to form curves in front with a space between middle for sternum 









shape the back with another folding technique of the wire and form a smooth edge with a turned up curve 









LOTS of forming all the wires in between to shape a smooth frame as if it were to be covered with fabric
tape and roll edges with the newspaper rolls and near the end of this....run tape all along the rib to smooth down tape ends.









this is the inside back shot and you can see the front cage.










Thanx for checkin it out and more to come 
Donovan


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

Great tutorial. Think I may have to adapt this to forming an Alien for my AREA 51 haunt this year. Most alien props are foam without the ability to stand or hold shape. Plus, it's paintable. Thanks again!


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

there are a few more steps and I`ll be posting them soon as I`m done.


Thanx for the props
Donovan


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

It`s coming along 















every one will have to check out this guy when its DONE

Thanx
Donovan


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

OctART said:


> It`s coming along
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this idea! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

